# Clydesdale Feather Mites?



## Fletcher2014 (Jul 11, 2014)

This year I got my first horse, a Clydesdale. I love her to bits and she has such a good temperament. But when I first got her I noticed that she had scabby bits on the front of her hocks and asked the owner what it was and she said it had always been there. Recently I've noticed that she is scratching more than she should be, especially on her legs, she bites at her knees and hocks and scratches her legs up against her water trough and on the inside of one thigh she has little spots that have had the hair rubbed off. I have checked in her feathers and she has a lot of dandruff/flaky skin, and occasionally a small graze which I assume is from scratching, But I have not seen any mites or larvae or eggs or anything that would point to her having mites. But I've done some research and I think it might be mites because that seems like the only explanation but I'd like a second opinion because I'm a bit unsure about shaving her legs since she doesn't like to stand still for too long and she has never been near a clipper before. Could it be mites or something else?


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Only way to tell if it's actually mites is to have a vet do a skin scraping because you can't see them. But it could be the dandruff, which needs to be cleared up as well. Or a fungus. Those feathers are well known for trapping moisture and causing problems if not properly cared for.


----------



## ManeEquinessence (Feb 11, 2014)

I used to breed black Clydesdales. There is no cure for it and it will eventually lead to the horse needing to be put down. The best way to prolong it is to wash the feathering daily with sulfur. How old is your horse? And did the previous owner do anything? I'm guessing she didn't know what the horse had. It usually pops up between ages 2-3. It creates sores and the horse will eventually get a series of infections till it can't fight it off anymore. It only gets to that point when the dermis of the skin is so damaged that even scar tissue can't keep up to heal the wound and germs and bacteria invade the wounds.

It's a blunt answer, I know, and I hope I don't seem insensitive with how this is written.


----------



## ManeEquinessence (Feb 11, 2014)

Still have a vet check it though, but it sounds awfully familiar to me.


----------



## AmblinCowgirl (Jul 12, 2014)

I have heard of Ivermectin injections working for these types of things. I've never personally had a horse with it (knock on wood). We used invermection injections in dogs for different types of mites so I can't see why it wouldn't work in horses as well. I would imagine it would be an off label use in horses, but run it past your vet! I would hope that we have come far enough in veterinary medicine that you would't need to euthanize your horse over an infestation of mites!


----------



## Kati (Feb 24, 2013)

I agree with both AmblinCowgirl and ME (to a degree) I can't imagine it would be fatal if it is indeed just mites. While Ivermectin will target the parasites themselves, a sulfa wash will help prevent any infection in any open sores. Though it doesn't sound like your mare really has any. While it sounds like a pain and not something you really want to do, I would shave those featherings off at least until the mites are gone. I'd imagine it's about like fighting fleas on a longhaired cat/dog. It's possible but much harder if only because you have to get any medicine to the skin for it to be effective!
My personal plan of action would be:
Shaving (you may need to sedate to accomplish this if she is too much of a problem)
A rotation of a couple high quality anti-parasite regimes (Ivermectin and something similar yet some what different if possible)
Daily sulfa washes
Occasional anti-fungal/anti parasitic washes (not sure they'd help, but it can't hurt.)

Your best hope if it is severe is to attack it from as many angles as possible in my eyes. That said, I can't imagine mites are impossible to shake.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ManeEquinessence (Feb 11, 2014)

Some Clydesdales are more prone than others, I only had one that had it. Honestly, we kept her going longer than we should have because we couldn't bare to part with her. The reasons why the mites become fatal is that they 1. Carry diseases and 2. Create wounds in the same areas and eventually destroy the dermis and get to the point where even the scar tissue can't keep up and that's when bacteria and germs get in and infect the horse. We couldn't even stitch her anymore, we continued bathing her up to two times daily. 

Keep in mind these mites are microscopic. They aren't like lice or fleas.

I hope technology has changed and that something else can be done. We finally put her down about four years ago.


----------



## Rialto (Dec 12, 2013)

If you are bathing her legs often, are you making sure to dry them thoroughly? I've never had a horse with feathers, but I know from my years as a pet groomer that wet hair traps moisture and bacteria to the skin and causes issues. I would make sure that her legs are dry down to the skin at least once a day, depending on how wet your environment is. Blow dryers work great for this, if you are opposed to clipping the hair to let the air and sun at it.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Neem oil 100% pure Neem. Scrub it into the feathers and leave it on for a few hours. I would not have the horse outside if there is strong sun as it might cause sun burn. 

Dilute the Neem with 50% Neem 40% hand hot water and 10% liquid shampoo. 

Make sure it goes right into the skin. 

If it is not to hot I would leave it on for a couple of days and then rise off with hot soapy water, 

I have used Neem for many things including getting rid of Red Mite in chickens. Everything else I tried was not nearly as effective.


----------



## Fletcher2014 (Jul 11, 2014)

We are unsure of her age since the old owner was't sure but we think between 6-9. No we cannot bathe her since she is terrified of water (we're waiting until summer to teach her), but we have had very wet weather lately. I've had a talk with the old owner and she says that it is most likely just dandruffy legs (apparently she has always had a little bit of dandruff) and what she did to treat her was wash her legs with Zinc sulfate solution. I reckon I'll book her in for a vet check just in case. I reckon we'll work on getting her used to the clippers so we can shave her and maybe introduce the blow dryer so we could dry her out faster on cooler days. Thanks for the advice guys


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Try Frontline spray - avoid any sore areas - it will kill the mites but you have to keep using it until you've eradicated the lot - new ones hatching out all the time as it wont kill the eggs. Follow the instructions
Clipping the hair off the legs will help or even cutting it off with scissors - it will grow back
UK vets used Dectomax on a friends horse over there - worked 100% when all other things had failed. This is their website and info on lice and mites
Lice and Mites
You also need to remember that the mites will live in bedding, stable dust, blankets, hay, straw and come out to feed off the horse so you need to treat all those areas with a good insecticide as well


----------



## luvmydrafts (Dec 26, 2013)

oh boy...i have drafts with feathers too so this is a thread near to my heart...mites...how I hate them...

My boy came with this when I first got him when he was 2...it was bad....he is a black Belgian and the feathers are thick...he was scratching and biting his pasterns and was touchy he didnt want me touching his feet or pasterns...i used Frontline drops on him for 5 months...using the spray too in between...finally licked it but any time it can come back so you got to be on the watch and just keep checking...i used the drops for large dogs, would use all of them on him in one shot and did this once a month till i was sure there was no more infestation...it is important you get it asap cause it will do permanent damage if you let it go...good luck!!!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

When you guys say use Frontline drops, what dose do you give/how many droppers?


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Frontline isn't 'systemic' so it doesn't get into the bloodstream and kill 'feeders' - it relies on coming into contact with the bugs so a fine spray over the legs is likely to work better than a 'spot on'
If you don't clip or trim the feathers right back you'll have to put some good rubber gloves on and work it into them


----------



## luvmydrafts (Dec 26, 2013)

I used both the drops and the spray of frontline starting in the May when i first brought my boy home (and found the mites on him) and treated it thru September when after that he was finally clear...but it sure took a long time...thanks for the tip Jaydee!! the mites on my boy have not returned since then...all my horses seem clear this year, their legs are good...scary thing is i dont know why, lol...after what we went through last summer i check them religiously...good luck with your clyde Fletcher!! the feathered drafts are lovely...i wouldnt want for anything else...but this mites is something they are prone to for life...


----------



## Fletcher2014 (Jul 11, 2014)

Thanks for the help guys 
She isn't scratching anymore we gave her legs a bathe & a scrub (she hated it! Wouldn't stand still!) and we have treated her rug & saddle blankets, hopefully it won't start up again but i'll be going and getting some Frontline and some Neem anyway.


----------

